

Show HN: Hosted CMS, created instantly from your HTML markup - dbla
http://900dpi.com/

======
yesimahuman
Interesting approach adding the editable flags in the markup. Seems like a
great way to lock down portions of the page for editing.

Looking forward to trying it out!

